

ASK PG: Do you have a startup idea for me? - ahmedaly

Hi PG, hope you are doing well.<p>Do you have any idea for tech-savvies who wish to be a billion dollar entrepreneurs?<p>You have listed a list of ideas in the old days, and if you believe there is a list of ideas that can make a big buzz these days, I am into it!<p>Personally, I believe that the best time to start a startup is now.<p>Waiting for your answer and thanks,
Regards,<p>Ahmed.
======
pg
Here are several: <http://paulgraham.com/ambitious.html>

~~~
ahmedaly
Your response means so much for me. I know you hear that all the time, but you
keep inspiring me!

What about modernized craigslist? you mentioned that in a previous old
article.

Also can you write more about replacing email? Or any source that can guide me
to the todo list thing?

------
mindcrime
Not pg, but check this link:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4106762>

------
stephengillie
Ideas are easy.

How about a backpack that charges your phone, tablet, mouse, laptop(?), mobile
hotspot, toothbrush, and other electronics? I have a prototype.

Distribution is hard. I don't have a way of making more than one at a time.

------
Toph
I'm not PG but I'd imagine he'd tell you you're chasing after doing ideas for
the wrong reason.

